# 99 Maxima SE hard starting



## IndyNissans (Mar 10, 2013)

My 99 SE (180k) has been struggling to start as of the past couple of months. Battery power is fine, starter is fine, it just has to crank longer than it should and sometimes takes 2-5 attempts. It will try to fire but won't start, and sometimes sound like it is popping through the intake (pre-firing?). Once it fires, everything is fine, runs great. I suspected a tune up was in order, so I changed the spark plugs, air filter, & fuel filter yesterday, but this made no difference.

Any suggestions on where to start with troubleshooting? I have a factory manual for reference and am mechanically inclined.

Thanks,

Dave


----------

